# Goldfish Tankmates



## Alba (Oct 13, 2009)

Im just wondering what fish I can house with my comet goldfish. I recently purchased a few to test out my aquarium and I fell in love, so I dont plan on getting rid of them, but I would like to add a few other fish in with them. Any suggestions on what kind of fish I could purchase? I have a 100g.
Thanks


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Alba said:


> Im just wondering what fish I can house with my comet goldfish. I recently purchased a few to test out my aquarium and I fell in love, so I dont plan on getting rid of them, but I would like to add a few other fish in with them. Any suggestions on what kind of fish I could purchase? I have a 100g.
> Thanks


Any type of goldfish including fancies would work. Comets and Koi will eventually outgrow that 100 gallon tank, but it will take several months to a couple years. I personally like Black Moors, Red Cap Orandas, and Calico Butterflies. You can also keep Golden Dojo Loaches, Kuhli Loaches, or Weather Loaches in a cold water tank. Just to warn you, you'll be doing a lot of water changes and gravel vacuuming because they are extremely messy fish.


----------



## Alba (Oct 13, 2009)

Okay, thanks! And I have an outdoor pond for when they do get that big. I think Ill get some black moors, orandas, and/or some pearlscales. The little comets arent even an inch long yet.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Alba said:


> Okay, thanks! And I have an outdoor pond for when they do get that big. I think Ill get some black moors, orandas, and/or some pearlscales. The little comets arent even an inch long yet.


Sounds good if you have a pond ready to go for any Comets or Commons. I also like the Bubble Eye Goldfish, but just make sure there are not sharp decorations to pop their bubble sacks on. Comets will take about 2 years before they get close to a foot long so you have some time with them. Most of the fancies (excluding Koi) will generally max out around 8-12" from head to tail.


----------

